# An updated 70-200 F/4 in the near future?



## grant862 (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks like this lens was released in 1999 (12-13 years ago)....does anyone think or know if a new version of it will be released or even the possibility of it. And if so, would it have the same price range (i would imagine so). I want to pick up one for $600 from B&H before the 4th, but I know that even if a lens comes out in the next 6 months that I wont be disappointed with my purchase even though a new version comes out.

Thanks


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

grant862 said:


> It looks like this lens was released in 1999 (12-13 years ago)....does anyone think or know if a new version of it will be released or even the possibility of it. And if so, would it have the same price range (i would imagine so). I want to pick up one for $600 from B&H before the 4th, but I know that even if a lens comes out in the next 6 months that I wont be disappointed with my purchase even though a new version comes out.
> 
> Thanks



There already is an updated verison of this lens, it is the 70-200 f4 IS! It was launched in 2006. There is also a rumored updated to this latest IS version for this year, but again a *rumor  * only at this time. If you have the budget get the IS version, it is preatty much on par with the latest 70-200 f2.8 IS II...

Hope this helps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> If you have the budget get the IS version, it is preatty much on par with the latest 70-200 f2.8 IS II...



Well...except for that extra stop of light...


----------



## grant862 (Feb 2, 2012)

makes total sense, I did not know the IS version was the "new" upgrade....gracias and funds unfortunately to not allow for the IS nor do I want to carry around a heavier 2.8 version. I am simply trying to upgrade from my kit 55-250 lens.

Side note- I am always appreciative of everyone's quick and thorough responses to posts....its greatly appreciated!


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the budget get the IS version, it is preatty much on par with the latest 70-200 f2.8 IS II...
> ...



Of course! hihihi


----------



## Mendolera (Feb 2, 2012)

Starting off I owned the 18-55 and the 50 F1.8 when I bought my XSI. 

The 70-200 F/4 was my first real good lens and I was extremely happy with the purchase. Still have it to this day and would only get rid of it budget allowing for the new 2.8... Have taken some great pics with it over the years

Pull the trigger its a huge difference between the 55-250!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2012)

The f/4 IS version not only has IS, but has a noticibly better IQ than the non IS version. (The non IS version is still supurb for the price, and will not depreciate much if you go to sell it in a few years, it may actually be worth more).

I've had all the f/2.8 versions, the non IS is sharper than the IS version at 200mm, and the MK II is noticibly better accross the board, but I ended up keeping my f/4 Is simply to to weight and convenience. I do not mind packing my 100-400mm L around, its slightly lighter, but mostly, its better balanced when telescoped to 100mm.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 3, 2012)

What about buying a refurbished IS version?

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_282314_-1

About once a month they start giving 10 or 15% discounts, or you can buy one with a 20% discount using the Canon Loyalty Program.


----------



## JR (Feb 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had all the f/2.8 versions, the non IS is sharper than the IS version at 200mm, and the MK II is noticibly better accross the board, but I ended up keeping my f/4 Is simply to to weight and convenience.



I am actually debating doing this as well, that is getting the f4 IS version for when I find the f2.8 too heavy to carry for a long time...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> What about buying a refurbished IS version?
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_282314_-1
> 
> About once a month they start giving 10 or 15% discounts, or you can buy one with a 20% discount using the Canon Loyalty Program.



Are you sure?? You can buy certain camera bodies thru CLP, but a 70-200mm f/2.8?? I asked them when I bought my referb 7D thru CLP last summer, and they told me no discount on lenses, so I paid their price for my refurb lens.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure at all, its just something I keep reading on different boards... I live in Argentina and CLP (or CPS, or anything Canon related) doesn't exist here... I'm actually envious you can get equipment that cheap, even without CLP.


----------

